# slownsteady



## nealtw (May 28, 2015)

You have been absent with out leave, I guess we can cancel the search party, no waite, we had the party with out you.:trophy:


----------



## frodo (May 28, 2015)

by his handle,  i figured he was still at the memorial day festivities,  just taking his time getting back


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2015)

I'm sad already!


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 29, 2015)

I think he has some news he might want to share....:beer:


----------



## havasu (May 29, 2015)

I hate suspense. Where is he?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 29, 2015)

Shameless bump.


----------



## slownsteady (May 30, 2015)

Meet my new granddaughter.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 30, 2015)

Congratulations!&#127868;


----------



## slownsteady (May 30, 2015)

Thanks. Between the baby and the Rangers playoff series, I was kind of distracted.


----------



## frodo (May 30, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Meet my new granddaughter.




Welcome to the world little one,


----------



## slownsteady (May 30, 2015)

I appreciate it. And I'll pass it along.


----------



## nealtw (May 30, 2015)

Concrats, my gran kids are having kids aready, one is even getting married next month.


----------

